# AlltatJazz kidding thread



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is Phoenix Rising AlltatJazz's kidding thread. She is bred to Kids Corral PTCruiser. She is due Feb. 19th. She (of course) didn't want her photo taken (so more to come)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

can't wait for the pics... :wink:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Here she is!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Hmm thats looking like a singleton to me- hopefully its a :kidred: !


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Another bad phot... hopefully more good ones to come... I agree Addie- she is a first freshner!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

She is just hard to see with all that color pattern getting in the way, looking for a close up to see udder development?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay- I'll try again for a better photo. Udder is still very small. My husband thinks I am nuts taking phots of goats tushes all the time! :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

twins are quite possible -- she is a long doe :clap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Probably twins with another month to go. :kidblue: :kidred: The last two months are when the kids are really growing, before that it's mostly placental growth and development in order to nourish the kids.  

She's looking good!! If she's anything like her mom then look out on other freshenings! Probably lots more kids. Dawn had a single her first time kidding and then bam! trips, quads, trips and quints.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ha ha I found this picture and had to post it. It's Dawn right before kidding with Jazz and her brothers and Sisters:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

OMG, I love that picture, it's hard to believe how big she was..... :shocked:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness- my belly hurts just looking at that picture! :shocked:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh MY!!!!!!! I can't wait! She is my son Drew's favorite! The ultrasound lady is coming in the beginning of Feb for our 4-h group so I'll keep you posted!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

RunAround said:


> Ha ha I found this picture and had to post it. It's Dawn right before kidding with Jazz and her brothers and Sisters:]
> 
> OMG! :shocked: How many did she have???? I'm a newbie so I missed that one...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

5- 3 bucks(one was doa) and 2 does(Jazz owned my 4kids and Nice owned by Haviris)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol i remember those pics of dawn.. they always bring a smile to my face


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Her she is...


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Day 141


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Well she at least has one in there! You can see feet(hooves) wiggle up near the side of Jazz's spine! One must be upside down!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:leap: :leap: :leap: 


Ok now Jazz Hold off until I can get there tomorrow. Ok?? :hair: :cart: 

I think she probably will wait another day. Is her udder tight?? It looks like it could fill a little more, but what do I know, my brain is mush after days of watching Saleen and Sinead. :hammer:

And if your still seeing feet sticking up out of her then they probably aren't in position yet and she will wait.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

She wants no part of me touching the udder. I still think it could fill a bit. It is as big as Wildflower's however and bigger than Jasmine's was. I am more distracted by the goop starting and the acting odd!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope she holds off a little. Clementine has her ultrasound on Friday at 5. I need to know if she is finally preggo!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Usually once they are just about to kid they will let you touch their udder, that's why i've found. So I think/hope she holds off till tomorrow. ray:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Hopefully it will be a quiet uneventful delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!! with me there!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, Praying, If i'm there or not, that ALL goes well. ray: :hug:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Black does are the hardest to get good pictures of! I can't wait to see these kids! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

her udder is looking good -- I say twins for sure


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's looking like ther just might be 2 in there...and such a pretty girl too!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Nothing new- another night of me getting up to check her but nothing! Hoping for today or that she waits until the weekend (not tomorrow when I am going to be over an hour away with Clementine at her ultrasound!)


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I bet she waits till the weekend for you. :leap:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I think so too. Yesterday I thought things looked promising, today I think she has decided to wait! Just when I start getting up at night to check they decide to wait!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Nothing new! Jazz looks good but is up and eating hay. She is waiting for you Stacey! Today is day 145. Last night, I was out feeding Athena and had stuck the botle in my pocket while I finished some barn chores. Is must have fallen out and I notice Jazz (my momma to be) trying desperatly to drink milk from the bottle! Too cute! Then she goes and sits in a hay barrel we have all curled up. My baby (actually my children's baby) is going to have babies!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL, Sounds like the Jazz I know! :laugh: Her mom Dawn always used to sit on her butt like a dog.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL Yep, gotta get the bottle!!!!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

dawn was a such a funny goat. she is looking good I would definatly say she has twins in there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool beans -- I hope I get to be there for the birth, how awesome would that be


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright Jazz Stacey is here now


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just around the corner -- oh waht SHHH dont tell her that or she wil hold them in and wait till I leave  hehe


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Nothing- nothing - nothing! I saw a few contractions yesterday. Sporadic, but I thought maybe last night. I got up at midnight and again at 3 to check her, but nothing! This morning she is eating her hay! Ligs gone on one side but I can still feel one. Some discharge. Udder looks good, but not really tight. UGH! I heard we may have snow tomorrow so maybe the weather change will set things off. When are you staying until Stacey?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

leaving Wednesday night


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

okay... we all need to start wishing for a great delivery today or tomorrow!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

4kids said:


> okay... we all need to start wishing for a great delivery today or tomorrow!


were headed out now -- call Ashley if anything develops


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

okay- really- nothing is happening! I am going nutty!!!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

4kids said:


> okay- really- nothing is happening! I am going nutty!!!!!


See that is the problem...that is there goal!!! :angelgoat: lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats ok -- Spice is going to keep us busy tonight into tomorrow so Jazz can wait till tomorrow


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Ashley- I am soooo sorry about Spice! I soooo feel your pain about hard labor and delivery! Jazz has decided to give us a break and wait it to the very end! She is enjoying her morning hay though!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So nothing new today???


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope. Sometimes I notice her posty but nothing else. Ligs partially there. No discharge. Udder bigger but not tight yet. Sunken looking in the back. But still eating, drinking and out in the snow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

not quite there yet..... :hug:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I know on day 147!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeesh girl you only have till tomorrow darn it


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

rotten goats......they really like to hold on in the winter

so far this year I have had 3 kid out- one on 148, one on 149, and one on 150!

I have two girls at 145 today- and I guess I shouldnt be expecting kids either until the weekend *sigh*


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree Addie! Just when I have the chance to have Ashley and Stacey down to give an experienced hand too!!!!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay- I am going nutty! Nothing is happening! Day 150 is Friday and Jazz is as happy as could be to stay pregnant. Things looked more promising last week than this! No discharge anymore, no visable contraction, ligs are half and half, she is eating some and generally just.... normal! :crazy: when do I start getting worried?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

i would say if she doesnt start showing you some signs by tomorrow night (day 149) then I might think about doing something if you are 100% sure of exact due date


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay Addie- what would you do? It isn't like Jasmine were there are obvious contractions. I bought her from Ashley and she assisted the breeding so I am 100% sure of the date!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess a picture is in order.... I'll run out and get one


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

No, I wouldn't do anything, not yet. Give her time, a lot of goats are going late this year. As long as she seems happy and healthy I wouldn't worry till 155.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay- pictures coming now


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a goat who likes to kid on 149 so its not uncommon for them to cook the babies longer  This is her FF so there is no reference point.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

good point. I am just a bit nervous having already had two hard deliveries this year (my goats not myself)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I Can appreciate that

hey since charity is going to kid today -- ashley will be available so thats good


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

It is good. Does she have anyone else to kid soon?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

after Charity no one till March


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I personally would not wait until 155
She is a FF and you dont know how many babies are in there- if she has one, that could be asking for a lot of trouble (though she is quite round so I am guessing she probably has twins)

Personally- and when I talked to my vet about inducing my girl when she wasnt showing ANY signs on day 149.....it can't hurt to induce them at 150- with just a shot of dexamethasone- which is a steroid, so it speeds up development of the lungs in addition to inducing labor.

Goats are "safe" at day 140- so inducing at day 150 if you are sure of the due date, in my opinion is a good option IF they are not showing you any signs of going into labor on their own

Like my girl had no changes at all on the morning of day 149- so talked to my vet about inducing her that evening to kid on day 150 if she didnt show any changes, but I got there that evening and it felt like her ligs were getting lower and her udder was filling up a bit, so I left her alone, and sure enough she kidded on the morning of 150.

So like I said, see how she is tomorrow night, but I bet she will start to show you some signs of getting near to kidding

I know the standard goats can go alot longer- but I dont like to see the nigerians go over by much, those kids grow in leaps and bounds the last few days.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Steroids are NOTHING to blink at. I wouldn't do it yet. Not worth hurting the goat over it. I'm pretty sure she has twins in there anyways from when I felt her when I was down there.

Steroids lower the immune system among many other things and should not be taken lightly. No need to have the goat die of an infection because you used steriods to induce her. 

Jazz actually has a very wide pelvis like her mother, so I really wouldn't be worried.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

It is nice to have such knowledgeable people (in goats) here on goat spot!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

not going to start an opinion war. but lets just wait to see what happens in the next few days.

Both Spice and Charity showed no signs of kidding until just hours before they kidded and even then there was no mucus or straining etc. So just because there are no outward signs does not mean there is progress not being made.


I have had standards and minis for years now -- the standards may be more prone to singles as FF but not so the minis. I have had FF have twins and quads! 

If all goes well today we might even make it over to see Jen and Jazz and then I can give a more accurate feel on what I believe is happening.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Okay first of all- I told her to wait to do anything- there is no reason to panick now at all.
And second of all- I was relaying information obtained from my vet about inducing. I know you value her opinion as well Ashley........


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh! Are you thinking of coming down????? Let me know so I can get a babysitter for my toddler!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Addie, as the breeder of some of my goats- I value your opinion too. I (like most nerdy people) take all opinions and well... then I make the final call because they are my goats. However, I have learned a ton from all the people on goat spot. I value your opinion as well as Ashley's simply because I have purchased goats from both of you and you have both helped me through trying times. Please keep the opinions coming...


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Not sure what is up with Jazz- she is agitated and her udder has filled some but nothing else. She is insisting on sitting in this tub outside! I hope she doesn't plan to have birth in there!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

That's So funny! 
Maybe she's getting ready for kiddos tomorrow!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Pathetic Huh!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

uh ...yeah..  hehe! silly girl.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...She's found her nest to have her babies in!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Love that pic....silly girl! She is really trying you!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That ppic is too cute


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Every goat is different. I personally raised this goat and know her type/body structure. She was made for kidding. She's got the hips of her mother which were huge. 

The vet your speaking of has not personally seen this doe and therefore can't give an accurate decision/diagnoses on what should/shouldn't be done.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

"made for kidding"- she needs to get on with it then :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

4kids said:


> "made for kidding"- she needs to get on with it then :laugh:


hey only once my truck gets out of the ditch so I can get there in time  haha


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, whatever happens best of luck and I hope to see something soon. I am sure something will happen soon.

RunAround, I just want to tell you I about fell out of my seat seeing that picture. Oh, and I never want one that big nore do I want that many kids EVER! Too many bottle babies in that as well. HEHE


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Is she letting us know she's really in touch with nature and wants to kid outside?!?!? :wink:


liz said:


> LOL...She's found her nest to have her babies in!


So cute, really does look like a nest.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

So Jazz is only on day 148 today, Right??


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

yep!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh good! That's completely within normal range! I'm guessing :kidblue: :kidred: 
:leap: arty: :stars:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I pray so!!!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Udder much bigger this AM!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Pics?????


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

going going- tired and dragging today (my baby ws up at 4!)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ouch! And me and Stacey kept you up last night. LOL I fell asleep on the way home.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

hahahahahaha


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

http://s869.photobucket.com/albums/ab260/4-goatkids/


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Why not today!!!! It is sooo nice and sunny! Wahhhhhhh!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It seems... they like to wait.. til it is cold out...which is such a pain... :doh: 

her udder doesn't appear real tight yet though....


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

It is fuller than it has been but I think your right another day or two...


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Udder getting bigger as we wait!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Won't be long now, how are those ligs?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Who knows? I am never correct on telling them! Her udder is much bigger though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

FUN -- happy kidding, whenever she decides to go


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:kidblue: :kidred: Twins!! :wahoo: 

Doe has moonspots according to Jen. Can't wait for pics! Jen's Exhausted cause she's been up all night cause one of her human kids is sick. :hug: Too bad I missed the birth but it sounds like it went textbook and that's what counts! :stars:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Going out for pictures now. Both babies have nursed! Afterbirth was delivered! All this on my human daughter's birthday (#2!).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Jen - sorry I missed your call


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

No problem - it was very early and I was nervous about another bubble. Ashley picked up though!


----------

